
Study Reveals the Great Pyramid of Giza Can Focus Electromagnetic Energy - ogig
http://news.ifmo.ru/en/science/photonics/news/7731/
======
rzzzwilson
It's a dielectric prism. I would be surprised if it didn't focus (bend) EM
waves.

